# What handgun should I carry as my first ever EDC?



## Jgreene4511 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey guys, new to the forum. I've shot guns all my life. I go to the range often and put lead down range every time I get a chance so I'm not new to guns or inexperienced by no means. I've just NEVER carried a pistol on me or even in my vehicle so I'm looking for opinions on what my everyday carry should be. I know its asking alot and this may be asking too much but I'm wanting something that's compact, packs a hard punch, and is light and easy to control. Any and all opinions are welcomed and appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

First of all, hello & welcome to the forum. 

Second of all, yes, you are asking a lot. I have a Sig P250C in .40 cal. It's just one of my many handguns. It's light-weight, packs a punch, and is a fine shooting gun. 13+1. What's not to like? 

But, that's just my opinion. I'm sure that you receive a ton of suggestions.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jgreene4511 said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum. I've shot guns all my life. I go to the range often and put lead down range every time I get a chance so I'm not new to guns or inexperienced by no means. I've just NEVER carried a pistol on me or even in my vehicle so I'm looking for opinions on what my everyday carry should be. I know its asking alot and this may be asking too much but I'm wanting something that's compact, packs a hard punch, and is light and easy to control. Any and all opinions are welcomed and appreciated. Thanks!


Since I don't know what caliber you're looking for? Glock G30 for a .45, Glock G27 for a .40, HK VP9 SK for a .9mm. Easy to control is subjective and all depends on the individual. All three of those guns can also use the higher capacity magazines of their full size brethren in addition to the standard size which are better for concealed carry. I just wish HK made a VP40 SK and a VP45 SK, but as of yet they don't. Otherwise it would be all the way with HK for me. You should also consider Springfield's XDM Compact series of pistols in those calibers.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.
The only thing I can advise is my experiences , starting in 1967 with a model 60 J-frame 38 special. A lot of handguns have come and gone , 45 acp revolvers , full size 1911, commander 1911 , a model 19 357 magnum , a few 40 S$W's and several 9 mm's and it has all evolved all the way back around to where I started out in 1967 ....a J frame 38 special but this one is an Air Weight and it goes out the door since 2005.
I got tired of the semi-auto reliability issues, is it the ammo , the gun, the magazine, the springs, failure to feed, failure to chamber, failure to fire...the dance got old and the 38 special has little or none of those issues .
Pick it up and pull the trigger , it's never not gone bang. I can shoot it accurately with fast follow up shots and , most importantly , I have confidence in it.... when I shoot I know I'm going to hit what I'm aiming at...that's important.
I have two J-frame Air-weights , one 2 " bbl and fixed sights and the other 3" bbl with adjustable sights, I discovered if a gun is too heavy it might not be on your person when necessary. The air-weights are light , no burden to carry . I can shoot both and I trust both in a dire situation.
Gary


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Personally, I like a M&P Shield in 45 ACP or possibly a Walther PPQ also in 45 ACP. I sometimes carry a Sig P220 in 45 ACP as well.

The Shield is small, light weight (20 oz.), and accurate in my hands as well as being very reliable. It only holds a total of 8 rounds, but an extra magazine takes care of that in the rare case you'd need it. It's single stack magazine is what makes it easy to conceal. They also offer a 6 +1 magazine which is even easier to conceal. Seven rounds of 230 grain Speer Gold Dots ought to do the job, anyway.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

What handgun should I carry as my first ever EDC?

What car should I buy?
..... Go drive a few and decide for yourself.

One thing I can tell you, a big and/or heavy pistol will be a pain to carry and end up left at home a lot of the time.
Something else to consider is holster availability. Can you get THE holster you want for the gun you decide on? 
Rent a few guns then research possible problems with any of them you think you might want. 
Also, the gun makers Customer Service record is way important to me. A guy should research that too. (Once bitten, twice shy you know). 
And last. Do not go cheap. $1000.00 is not too much to pay for a life saving tool.

Now, here's what you do. Go buy a Sig M11-A1 9mm..... Lol

Sam


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the site OP! Your question is kinda wide, so try narrowing it down a tad as to some parameters by which we can help you decide. :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*1.* Don't carry a gun in your car. It will eventually be stolen. Your pistol stays either on your person, or in secure storage. I suggest that there are no exceptions to this rule.
*2.* Try to find a gun shop which features an associated shooting range, and which rents time on many different pistols. Try as many different guns as you can afford to rent. Take careful notes. Then sit somewhere quiet and comfortable, and read through all of your notes. That's how to pick that one, perfect pistol.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

*^ * Don't you mean that first perfect pistol? LOL

Sam


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Buy a Glock 19 and you will be in good company. Very reliable, quite accurate, not stupid expensive and accessories + upgrades are easy to find. My Glock night sights were less than $100. My Ghost Evo trigger kit was under $60. Factory mags are $35 retail.

Because the G19 is so common the price of the goodies that make it work well for you cost a bit less.

GW


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Night sights .. Good



Sam


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The perfect carry gun is the one you can draw, come onto target and put hits on the target. The compact pistols are harder to shoot because they don't absorb recoil as well as heavier pistols. Find the gun you can comfortably shoot accurately, then find a good belt and holster. After all that practice drawing and coming on to target, first with a empty gun then once you have it down go to a range and slowly practice till you can smoothly draw come on target and fire.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Listen to the man.
He speaks the truth.

"Slow" is the key. Don't rush the process.
Be smooth, not fast. "Smooth is faster than fast."
(If you try to be "fast," you'll bobble the presentation and make fatal mistakes. Be smooth instead.)

Becoming good at self defense is like the way one gets into Carnegie Hall: "Practice, man, practice."


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SamBond said:


> What handgun should I carry as my first ever EDC?
> 
> What car should I buy?
> ..... Go drive a few and decide for yourself.
> ...


Yes, you need to find the right gun for you. Go find a place that rents guns. Get good at shooting first. You will find that larger guns (not larger calibers) are easier to shoot. A fullsize 9mm is easier for a beginner than a small 9mm. You will see that people generally carry smaller guns. But when it comes to easy target shooting, large guns can be easier and more fun.

Also, all you are getting now is everyone else's favorite carry gun. Out of all the suggestions here, no one suggested my favorites. I have also previously owned some of the suggestions made by others, and i no longer have the guns because I did not like something specific about them... You need to find your own favorite. And the 1st one you buy will probably not stay your favorite.

I have owned tons of guns over they last 20+ years. It is amazing that I still have the same carry gun after the last 3.5 years. I usually change frequently.

I also think 9mm is easily sufficient. I do not worry about 40 caliber. Studies between the various calibers do not ahow much real world difference between 9mm, 40 and 45, when you use a good brand of JHP.

As for a gun in a vehicle, I DO keep one. I have my reasons. I never leave anything in open view that would make someone know I have valuables in my car. I also have that particular gun insured. I cannot carry a gun at work, but we are allowed to have 1 in the car. I work in another town. I want one with me for the drive back and forth. In my job, I occassionally get death threats because of my job. So, I am keeping one in my car....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah. I keep both a rifle and a pistol in my car too...
But that's safe _in this particular environment_ (a small island, with little escape opportunity).

If you're not in a place like ours, it's a serious risk to keep guns in the car.
Therefore, I suggest against it.
(Of course, there are functional exceptions, like Shipwreck's.)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

If you are planning on keeping a handgun in you car they make under seat safes that have electronic release or key. They are out of sight but quick to access.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Lot's of good suggestions.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

This is my opinion , so take it for what it's worth.
You can go to any range and shoot every gun in the cabinets well, the bottom line is that you must decide many factors, size, capacity, caliber and so on.
You may choose a semi, then you must practice extensively to get used to all the controls they have, especially under stress.
For me I don't need that, I have trusted my 40 year old Smith and Wesson model 36, it has never ever failed to fire when I used it.
Granted it only carries 5 shots, but with speed strips you'll have plenty.
Good luck with your decision...


----------



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

Check out the FN America FNS-9:

* Barrel is the length/width of a Glock 19
* Grip is the length/width of the Glock 17 * Holds 17+1 rounds
* Reliable and accurate
* Comes with 3 mags & extra backstrap
* Very nice ergos and nicely balanced
* Available with Trijicon night sights
* Starting at $359 OTD!

I love these pistols - and so does hickok45:


----------

